# Renewal time and looking for a duel car policy



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

I’ve just got an insurance renewal and am starting to look around to get a better deal (if I can) :nervous:
I was wondering if anyone knows a company that will insure a modified R32 GTR and a second car on the same policy? I used my GTR as a daily driver last year and the cost of fuel is crippling me so want a little run around. 

My current insurance company wanted £695 for a 1.4 Astra, the car only cost me £400. I don’t want to have to start on my no claims again (on policy number 2).

The renewal is over £200 more than last year too 

Cheers for the help


----------

